# Southern Skimmer Boats



## Dog Hunter (Jan 28, 2016)

What's the Good/Bad/Ugly with these boats?  17 fter.  7 ft wide


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 28, 2016)

This is the boat


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 28, 2016)

Thats a nice size skiff. But what scares me about older fiberglass boats is seeing what people go through or pay when doing repairs to them. They cheap when old and used for a reason. And brand new ones are $$$$$$$. Id go with that starcraft. But im partial to the ease or repairing aluminum over glass.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 28, 2016)

I dont see the 1900 the owner wants for that boat. I didnt pay that much more than that for a 2000 model seapro with a 90hp.


----------



## trippcasey (Jan 28, 2016)

You can find an older Carolina Skill, Polar, or something similar for around 3k if you look around. The pictures arent so kind to this boat. The glass looks all patched up and worn out. The patches look cheesy too. Id look long and hard at that one before dropping any coin. JMO


----------



## tsharp (Jan 28, 2016)

I would pass for sure. What was the skiff used for? Looks outdated. No front deck,  patches on the double bottom. I'm sure you looked at the bottom for gouges.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jan 29, 2016)

I would pass too... you can find an older Carolina Skiff that looks a lot better than that one for a low price.


----------

